# Good to go for the insides?



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey all!

I'm going to be the proud owner of a hedgie soon and I wanted to make sure I have everything for the initial nights. 

So far I have bought
Cubes and Coroplast set
CSW

and I wanted to get your opinions on the following housing materials
Double layered fleece for on top of coroplast for comfort.
An igloo with fleece bits on the inside to snuggle in.
This thermostat to keep him at 75 degrees
This to track his wheeling progress
Some PVC pipe or tubing to keep him active
Food + Water bowl.

Can you guys think of anything else I will need?
Thanks 
-Dustin


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi there,

Congrats on the new baby! 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that thermostat going to be plugged into a heat mat? Heat mats are not recommended as your main source of heat (they might be used for sick and elderly hedgies that need more warmth) due to the fact that the mat doesn't heat the air in the entire cage, so when your hedgie is up and running around in the cage, he will catch a chill. A ceramic heat emitter is what a lot of owners here use. I suggest you read this thread here about heating your hedgehog's cage:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

Have you thought about what are you going to use as litter in the litter pan?

You will also need a thermometer, a simple digital one, to make sure the temperature on the thermostat is accurate.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that thermostat going to be plugged into a heat mat?


I was going to buy a ceramic heat emitter.



susanaproenca said:


> Have you thought about what are you going to use as litter in the litter pan?


Will plain toilet paper suffice? If not, what works well? I'll keep browsing the forums for suggestions.



susanaproenca said:


> You will also need a thermometer, a simple digital one, to make sure the temperature on the thermostat is accurate.


Ah! I'll pick one of those up too, thanks!

-D


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

itbrti said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought about what are you going to use as litter in the litter pan?
> ...


Hey Dustin, paper towels as litter works just fine for everyone here  In fact, it's recommended as you can easily keep track of your hedgie's pee and poop in case there are any abnormalities


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Lil' update:

I just ordered the digital thermostat, temperature controller, and the Schwinn distance checker off of Amazon. I'll be heading to Petsmart soon to pick up an igloo, and CHE (100W will do fine, right?), and then off to Michaels to pick up some fleece.

I also heard that they can't go tubing until a certain age, is this correct?

Thanks 
-D


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think there's an age limit. You'll just want to make sure that the tube is cut down the length so he cant get stuck. I also round off the four corners it makes at the split so it don't poke an eye


----------

